# HR21-200 / HR21-Pro: 0x0221 Issues / Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HR21-200 / HR21-Pro: 0x0221
National Release began 4/3/2008

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124770

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

221 loaded via the CE download, HR21-200 with AM21. Went to take the box out of standby and it was totally unresponsive, needed to pull the power from the AM21 to get the box to wake up.

After box came back I checked the history log and it showed two SL's as partial but nothing was recorded.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Mine wasn't forced, but it did take about 5 seconds before it came out of standby.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

All I know is mine had better not start having problems. I really did not have any problems with the past upgrade. Saw the blue ring of fire and said " Oh NO".

We shall see. So far Sunrise Earth is looking good.

Why the extra digit? Mine says Ox221. Yea I'm anal


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

I did just read on D* web site that with this new release , they discovered on Tuesday that the DD does not work on some Yamaha recievers. They went ahead and sent it out anyway before fixing it because too many people were have other issues.

I checked my HR20-100 and it did not recieve the update. I have always recieved the updates on all my recievers that take the same FWV? That is the reciever that is giving the problems. I am assuming it will be the same upgrade?


----------



## tek428 (Mar 10, 2008)

Update arrived around 4:45 am EST.

Guide seems to be _MUCH_ faster than the last NR.

Had to leave for work. I didn't get to play with it much more than that.


----------



## Smally (Mar 24, 2008)

I just got a Calvary 1TB external drive, but can't get my HR21-200 to recognize it. After trying many variations rebooting and pluging in the hardrive, the most responce I got out of my receiver was it went into an endless reboot cycle. I know others have got the Calvary to work with the HR21-700, but has anyone tried with the 200?


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Smally said:


> I just got a Calvary 1TB external drive, but can't get my HR21-200 to recognize it. After trying many variations rebooting and pluging in the hardrive, the most responce I got out of my receiver was it went into an endless reboot cycle. I know others have got the Calvary to work with the HR21-700, but has anyone tried with the 200?


Mine's an HR21-200 with the external Cavalry 1TB eSata drive - installed about a month ago.

I forced download of 0221 this morning and, while I haven't had a lot of time to play with the receiver except to repeatedly tune to channels that used to give me the dreaded 771 error (which I didn't get, btw), the eSata Calvary is working as it did before (flawlessly).

Just for sanity's sake - treat the Cavalry as if it's an old SCSI device. Power off your HR21 and remove it from AC power. Power up the Cavalry and connect it to the HR21's eSata port. Reapply AC power to the HR21, let it power up & see if it recognizes the Cavalry.

As another double-check & if you can, attach the drive to a PC to make sure the drive isn't defective.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I just wanted to note that my 30-second skip seems much more snappy with 0x221 than it has ever seemed. I have not timed it to make sure it's actually 30 seconds of content, however, I used to be faster with my clicks than the system was. Now I think it's a draw (with me slightly winning  ).


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Issue - Get a unsupported audio pop up on my TV when switching between SD and HD channels occasionally

Issue Priority - Low
Can it be Duplicated - Yes, start on channel 79 and then go to 301, use prev button to swap between them

Frequency of Issue - It does not happen everytime
Work Around - No work around.

Current FW - 0x0221
How FW was Obtained - Auto download 4/4/2008
Has RBR been done - No

Type of Sat Dish - 5LNB AT9, WB68, Single line feed to HR21-200 Tuner 1
Full Reset - Never
Network Port 1 - SMCWEB-N as a client bridge => WRT350N
Network Port 2 - Not currently connected
HDMI Connection - HDMI connection for both Audio and Video
Component Connection - Not Used
Video/Audio 1 Connection - Not Used
Video/Audio 2 Connection - Connected to VCR input
S-Video Connection - Not Used
Native Mode Setting - On
Phone Connection - Yes, all the time
Fiber Audio Connection - Not Used
Coaxial Audio Out - Not Used
RCA Audio Connection - Not Used
Dolby Digital Setting - On
Internal Temp - ~108
Install Environment - Open area sitting on shelf

Notes - This has being going on for a very long time and has been seen since day one

See this link for a picture - http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12255&d=1201825558

Priority Rating:
Critical - System is DEAD, must be returned to D*. Everything has been tried to get system working. Consulted with dbstalk for suggestions/solutions
High - System is locked/BSOD/Lost Recordings. Cannot use system.
Medium - System still functional. Problems seen and some functions do not work.
Low - Annoying issue. System still functional.
Enhancement - Not a part of design. Would be a nice thing to have.


----------



## vanbojp (Dec 4, 2006)

Received it at 2:44am today. I have NO AUDIO, even after reset. Need to hook up some RCA audio cables to see if it's just the digital output not working. My A/V receiver is working for every other input, so I'm assuming its the HR21 not working.

UPDATE: The coax and optical outputs are NOT working for audio, although composite and HDMI work fine. 

Uh, yeah, just read the post about it not working with Yamaha receivers... have a RX-V992.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Issue - Nero 7 Media Server software not working to HR21-200

Issue Priority - Medium

Steps to Duplicate - Start Nero 7 MediaHome, Got to HR21 Menu => Music & Photos => Select Computer => Music => Cannot access media

Steps to Duplicate - Start Nero 7 MediaHome, Got to HR21 Menu => Music & Photos => Select Computer => Photo => Album => Select Album => Cannot access media

Notes - The thumbnails work and there are no X's on the music files. This frequently comes and goes with Nero 7 and the HR20-700. It will work a few CE versions, then brake, then work again. 

Frequency of Issue - It happens everytime
Work Around – No work around. 

Current FW - 0x0221
How FW was Obtained - Auto download 4/4/2008
Has RBR been done - No

Type of Sat Dish - 5LNB AT9, WB68, Single line feed to HR21-200 Tuner 1
Full Reset - Never
Network Port 1 - SMCWEB-N as a client bridge => WRT350N
Network Port 2 - Not currently connected
HDMI Connection - HDMI connection for both Audio and Video
Component Connection - Not Used
Video/Audio 1 Connection - Not Used
Video/Audio 2 Connection - Connected to VCR input
S-Video Connection - Not Used
Native Mode Setting - On
Phone Connection - Yes, all the time
Fiber Audio Connection - Not Used
Coaxial Audio Out - Not Used
RCA Audio Connection - Not Used
Dolby Digital Setting - On
Internal Temp - ~108
Install Environment - Open area sitting on shelf

Notes – It passes the network test and downloads VOD without an issue.

Priority Rating:
Critical - System is DEAD, must be returned to D*. Everything has been tried to get system working. Consulted with dbstalk for suggestions/solutions
High - System is locked/BSOD/Lost Recordings. Cannot use system.
Medium - System still functional. Problems seen and some functions do not work.
Low - Annoying issue. System still functional.
Enhancement - Not a part of design. Would be a nice thing to have.


----------



## Smally (Mar 24, 2008)

CorkyMuldoon said:


> Mine's an HR21-200 with the external Cavalry 1TB eSata drive - installed about a month ago.
> 
> I forced download of 0221 this morning and, while I haven't had a lot of time to play with the receiver except to repeatedly tune to channels that used to give me the dreaded 771 error (which I didn't get, btw), the eSata Calvary is working as it did before (flawlessly).
> 
> ...


I just pluged it into my laptop today...and it didn't even show up, I just got an error. So it's back to buy.com for a replacement I go.....


----------



## bleucheeseburger (Mar 25, 2008)

and it said "found new media device directv plus dvr, would you like to share media" or something to that effect. Selected yes to open the port on vista and voila, I have Music, Photos and More in the menu on my HR21 now.

I don't have a viiv pc but it still worked. While showing photos it locked up the HR21 to the point I had to reset, twice.
I am guessing it is the resolution of the pics. If I am ever truly bored I will convert some to a lower res and try again.
Being able to play all my mp3s is pretty cool.

I am assuming this has something to do with the upgrade I received at 2:34a to 0x221

Edit: I just noticed i posted this in the hr21-100 thread. I have the HR21-200. Sorry


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Smally said:


> I just pluged it into my laptop today...and it didn't even show up, I just got an error. So it's back to buy.com for a replacement I go.....


See if they'll give you a refund and then get it - in half the time - from NEWEGG.COM.

With a rebate to boot!

I'm not ever going to patronize buy.com again...


----------



## hkusc45 (Aug 16, 2007)

Toyo said:


> I did just read on D* web site that with this new release , they discovered on Tuesday that the DD does not work on some Yamaha recievers. They went ahead and sent it out anyway before fixing it because too many people were have other issues.
> 
> I checked my HR20-100 and it did not recieve the update. I have always recieved the updates on all my recievers that take the same FWV? That is the reciever that is giving the problems. I am assuming it will be the same upgrade?


Just tried the toslink output from my HR21-200 and don't have any Dolby Digital
sound from my Yamaha receiver. The funny thing is the display on the Yamaha
shows a "DGTL" input but no sound though from the HR21.

My HR20-700 hooked to the same receiver is working just fine through it's toslink cable.


----------



## vanbojp (Dec 4, 2006)

Toyo said:


> I did just read on D* web site that with this new release , they discovered on Tuesday that the DD does not work on some Yamaha recievers. They went ahead and sent it out anyway before fixing it because too many people were have other issues.
> 
> I checked my HR20-100 and it did not recieve the update. I have always recieved the updates on all my recievers that take the same FWV? That is the reciever that is giving the problems. I am assuming it will be the same upgrade?


Lovely... I have a Yamaha RX-V992, and am having this problem. WTF?!? Any plans for a fix?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

vanbojp said:


> Lovely... I have a Yamaha RX-V992, and am having this problem. WTF?!? Any plans for a fix?


They've done a pretty good job of addressing audio issues before for the few specific models having a problem....if you report your details & model, they do take note to address these things.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My HR21-200 w/AM21 was running great for 2 days. Then I left it on my local ABC OTA channel and it was again locked up tonight where there was video, but it was totally unresponsive to any remote or front panel buttons. Red button reset worked.

It seems any time I leave it on ABC, it has a problem but if I leave it on another channel (any other channel) it is okay.

Carl


----------



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey guys, my HR21-200 got updated with 0x221 very early AM this morning. While analog audio out works, my optical digital audio is now dead. Unlike a lot of folks here, my receiver is a Denon, not a Yamaha. It is an old Denon, an AVR-3300.

Is there anywhere else to post this issue with DirecTV? Any way to go back to 0x16c since that worked just fine for me?


----------



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

Like a thread suggested on the DirecTV board, I turned DD off in the menu on the HR21 receiver. Optical audio out still does not work though.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

The Tech guys over at D* said they would have a fix in about a weak for the Yamaha recievers. The just discovered this issue 2 days before they relased this version. The % of people with other issues was too overwhelming. Run the Audio Via your TV. I know it does not satisfy you, but its the best you can do right now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Toyo said:


> The Tech guys over at D* said they would have a fix in about a weak for the Yamaha recievers. The just discovered this issue 2 days before they relased this version. The % of people with other issues was too overwhelming. Run the Audio Via your TV. I know it does not satisfy you, but its the best you can do right now.


Not sure what Tech Guys you talked to...

But as of right now, they have no hard ETA on when they will have a fix.


----------



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

Any way to go back to a previous software release?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ptrubey said:


> Any way to go back to a previous software release?


No, once you receive a new national release software update there is no way to go back to the old one. DIRECTV removes it.

I assume you are having problems. If so what are they?


----------



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

Look back 2 posts - basically I have no optical audio out, whether or not I have the DD option on or not on the receiver. I have a Denon AVR 3300. Analog audio still works.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 17, 2005)

The menus and guide on my HR-21-700 are horribly slow today. I just checked to see if there was an update and it was confirmed that it downloaded Friday morning. 

Listening to XM-Top Tracks on 840 today I noticed that an entire track was missing from the audio. I thought it was my 30 year old speakers, so I switched them out. Then noticed that the same thing was happening upstairs on my HR20-700. Must be the channel.


----------



## AdMaven (Mar 28, 2008)

AreBee said:


> The menus and guide on my HR-21-700 are horribly slow today. I just checked to see if there was an update and it was confirmed that it downloaded Friday morning.
> 
> Listening to XM-Top Tracks on 840 today I noticed that an entire track was missing from the audio. I thought it was my 30 year old speakers, so I switched them out. Then noticed that the same thing was happening upstairs on my HR20-700. Must be the channel.


How and where do you check to see updates? I have an HR21-200 DVR. TIA!


----------



## EclipseDS (Feb 12, 2008)

0x0221 sucks big time, even bigger than 0x0220 was. With 0x0220, I get audio drop outs, audio stuttering every friggin' so often. With 0x0221, I get video problems too, simultaneous with audio. Big blocks and patches of green, audio sounds horible. What are these people doing? Your HD channel count don't mean a thing if you can't watch an HD broadcast without audio/video interruptions


----------



## seemenewd (Dec 19, 2007)

One of our three HR-21's has the new 0x221 software. I've had to red-button reset it twice so far with lockups. Hadn't had to do one before in months. Not a good sign.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

My experience has been pretty positive thus far, although I did get the dreaded "771" error when tuning to MGM HD this evening. Channeling off & then back on did the trick, though.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok Earl, I was right about the Yamaha recievers, give me some credit man. LOL

You cant always get the patt on the back with bringing us info, pass the mustard around sometimes.LOL

I have not had any issues so far. Rock steady baby!

I would bet that there are people here that have more issues than the FW.


----------



## bbodie52 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm using an HR21-200 coupled with Samsung DLP HDTV connected via HDMI cable. Also fiber optic interface with a Sony ES receiver.

On Saturday morning (4/5/08) I noticed that the problems with randomly occurring "stuttering" as the video and audio lost sync and excessive delays before the return of audio following fast-forward or commercial skips had all disappeared! This apparent problem with audio and video sync that had plagued the HR21 for over a month had cleared. When I noticed these improvements, I checked the System Setup Info screen. Sure enough, DirecTV had pushed a new update and had actually fixed the problem they had created with the earlier update.

No system freeze occurred or manual reboot was needed after receiving this update. I also checked audio output after reading the other comments and found that it works fine via both HDMI and fiber optic interfaces. I have not been able to detect any faults with this new 0x221 update.

I hope that DirecTV will perform more extensive beta testing in the future BEFORE deploying updates to avoid the massive customer complaints and problems like those we have recently experienced. If they fail to catch significant bugs before posting an update, it would also be nice if they would publically acknowledge the fault to let their customer base know that the fault has been identified by DirecTV and is being worked on.

Anyway, congratulations to the DirecTV programmers for apparently getting this fix right!


----------



## riff2112 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have also lost Dolby Digital from either optical or coaxial outputs to my older Denon AVR-5700. I tried turning off DD but initially I still had no sound. I found however that when I pushed the SELECT button on the remote the sound came back on(only with DD OFF), but I have to repeat this every time I change channels.

Hopefully a fix will be coming fairly soon, this is very annoying!!


----------



## ntsammy5 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have had my receiver totally lock up twice -- possibly just an immense amount of time to react to remote -- but I have no patience so I did a RBR. 21-700

Never had that problem before.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

mediashare functionality has stopped working (also reported in the CE forum thread on mediashare). While the function appears on the main menu and the server is on the list. Any attempt to access it returns an error message on the HR21.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 24, 2006)

Many operations (menu, guide scrolling) are much faster w/ this software release. However - I have noticed (before I even knew about the software upgrade) that over the weekend I have gotten "searching for signal" on several HD stations. Usually flipping away and flipping back corrects this. Never had this problem before (except when satellite wasn't properly aligned).

Haven't tested audio to my receiver yet - it was delayed previously.


----------



## h_a_h_3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a 2-week-old HR21-200. It downloaded 0x221 in the wee hours of 4/4. Since then I have to RBR/plug cycle it to wake it up (and wait 10 minutes...) whenever I want to check on it (once a day, approx). No response to power button on remote or front panel, when it is sleepy. It's missing recordings of course. No audio problems when it's working that I notice, and I haven't noticed faster guide either, but I've only had it two weeks, it was free, and I am *very* happy I still have my owned HR10 that is reliable.

Connected via component and optical. It will turn back on immediately after I turn it off, I don't have any idea how long it takes to become nonresponsive. I haven't seen it lock up while I am watching it.

Edit: I tried leaving the HR21 turned on all day, and came home to a frozen picture. I left it on CNN hoping for some kind of time indicator but it locked up during a commercial. Another RBR...


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

After running 0x221 flawlessly since the CE Release (Apr 1, 2008), we got the 771 message yesterday on some of the channels last night. Did a restart receiver using the menu and the problem dissapears.


----------



## mst3k (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, I feel bad that so many of you are having issues with the latest software. I am happy to say that my Hr-21 200 is working fine. I have an Onkyo receiver hooked up via optical out and it works fine. No stuttering. Mediashare works fine.

So far I haven't seen any of the bad things that have been reported here.


----------



## AdMaven (Mar 28, 2008)

Last night I was getting horrible audio on KNBC (NBC-LA) during Law & Order. It sounded like the audio was coming out of a tin can. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

Got 771 message today RBR solved it. This release went backwards guys......


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

So far I have had no issues. I am running an Onkyo reciever via HDMI to a Panny Plasma.


----------



## h_a_h_3 (Apr 8, 2008)

For no particularly scientific reason other than it was something to do differently, I pulled the network cable from my misbehaving HR21-200. Since I am not going to order VOD and the mediashare doesn't work anyway (I do have working uPnP clients and servers on my network). Disconnection was last night and this morning it still turns on - yay! That was guaranteed lockup time with network cable in and 0x221. Preliminary conclusion: HR21's networking code is even less ready for primetime than the rest of it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Using 30 second skip has started causing HUGE problems with video and audio playback.

After a few 30 second skips the audio will sometimes stop and the show will shift into a fast forward. Hitting stop and restarting will sometimes fix it although I've had situations where the audio will be seconds out of sync with the video.


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

Started having re boot problems with the Pro Model. You can be watching a show and it will just reboot its self. Will not come back on just says almost there just a few seconds more. Have to pull the plug and do a hard reset, will work for a little while maybe 15 min and then go into a reboot while watching a show. Never had a problem up till now.
Glenee


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

Man, Last night I observed some wild things last night. On Boston Legal the audio was very "clippy". Then on Law and Order the guys voice was sounding like a monster. It ended up doing it on several actors. Lasted about 15 minutes.

Those have been the only issues I have only had.


----------



## Rickrd (Feb 7, 2008)

I finally have lost some patience today with D*. 
Here it goes.

I've had to reboot the HR21-700 about 5 times since the last National release. 
I'm watching tv and the channel changing and tuner get slower and slower. The unit will then just freeze. I can't do anything even after 15 minutes. Only thing I can do is hit the red button and wait 10 minutes for the reboot.

I called D* the other day and they told me that I had too much video stored on the DVR. I said I disagree because it is only 30% full. To test it, I deleted some movies and shows which I havn't watched yet. Fine. Only 10% full after deletions.( I kept some)

Last night I'm watching tv and it freezes, and I reboot. TV is up and watching TV. Then the shows stop on some channels because of "Searching for Satelite"......... It was a very clear evening here in the east. It finally straightened out after another reboot.

Woke up this morning, guess what? Can't turn on the HR21-700. Not with remote, Not with the console button. Reboot again.

Came home at lunch to call D* and see what the problem is. He reads my past calls and says he can send a technician out for $79. WHAT? Its a brand new unit. Tech tells me the warrenty is out by 7 days. LOL! Get me a supervisor please.

Talked to a supervisor and he would not budge on the warrenty issue even though I have been a faithful customer for 8 years and paid $250 for an HR21-700that their giving away now for $59-$99!!!!!!

I told him to send out a tech so we can replace the unit. He gave me 3 months free HBO as a bonus, yippy!! save it.

I know this is long, but I am very discouraged at this point. D* has been great to me in the past but it seems like they have begun to nickle and dime the customer process.


----------



## brockley (Apr 7, 2008)

my HR21 just downloaded 0x22b so this might not apply but I wanted to add that during the last few days, the DVR was very slow while in menus and the guide and would have a black background on the upper half of the screen instead of the normal white, light blue then dark blue. Was very annoying and made the white text hard to read because of its aliasing and how that was conflicting with the black background instead of the normal blue. Anyone else having this problem? If so it appears to be fixed with 0x22b, but thats for another discussion thread.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

0x0221b is now live for HR21-200s.


----------

